# Wie sieht das denn aus?



## pema (28. Juli 2013)

sieht aus wie eine stylische Klobürste...ist aber die Raupe der __ Ahorn-Rindeneule. 
Heute in unserem Garen entdeckt
petra


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht das denn aus?*

Ein Punk


----------



## doh (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht das denn aus?*

Hallo Petra,

schick 
Tolle Fotos haste gemacht 
Was es alles für Tierchen bei uns gibt, echt faszinierend 

Schönen Sonntagabend noch


----------



## Zottel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht das denn aus?*

Die sieht aber flauschig aus


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht das denn aus?*

Cool, ein echter langhaariger Rocker aus den frühen 90ern 
Hihi !!
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Stadtkind (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht das denn aus?*

Coole Flaschenbürste !

P.S. Ich grüße alle Petras


----------

